# Icelandic: arabi/Arabi



## Gavril

Alxmrphi said:


> *Arabi*—_Arab_ ⇒ *Aröbum* (also dative plural).



Ef ég má skipta um umræðuefni, samkvæmt ordabok.is-vefsíðunni orðið "arabi" er skrifað með lágstöfum (ég held að flest slík orð séu skrifuð með hástöfum: _Íslendingur_, _Svíi_, _Dani _-- þó ekki _norðmaður _af einhverri aðstæðu). Ég veit ekki, hvað Wikipedia-höfundarnir notuðu sem heimild fyrir stafsetninguna "Arabi". Hvað haldið þið Íslendingar um það, hvernig ætti að stafa þetta orð?


----------



## Alxmrphi

There's a big chunky chapter on this capital/no capital in Handbók um íslensku.
Here is the relevant part:


> Ritaður er lítill upphafsstafur í heitum þjóðflokka og kynstofna.
> _arabar - germanar - gyðingar - indíánar - inúítar - kákasítar - keltar - mongólar - slavar_
> 
> Með stórum og litlum upphafsstaf má gera greinarmun á merkingu í sumum tilvikum.
> _arabar - Arabar_ (þjóð, kennd við Arabíu)
> _gyðingar - Gyðingar_ (þjóð, kennd við Gyðingaland)



Then it goes on to give some exceptions. I'm posting them because I think you'll find them interesting to know:
_Finnlandssænska _and _Svíþjóðarfinnska_.

("Undantekningar geta þó verið samsett heiti þar sem fyrri liður er sjálfstætt sérnafn.")

So 'Arab' in the sense of people from Arabia warrants a capital, but the general 'race' term to refer to the group of people does not warrant it (like it doesn't for the 'Celts').
So, providing that is a principled distinction Wikipedia are making, they meant people from Arabia.


----------



## Gavril

Alxmrphi said:


> There's a big chunky chapter on this capital/no capital in Handbók um íslensku.
> Here is the relevant part:
> 
> 
> Then it goes on to give some exceptions. I'm posting them because I think you'll find them interesting to know:
> _Finnlandssænska _and _Svíþjóðarfinnska_.
> 
> ("Undantekningar geta þó verið samsett heiti þar sem fyrri liður er sjálfstætt sérnafn.")
> 
> So 'Arab' in the sense of people from Arabia warrants a capital, but the general 'race' term to refer to the group of people does not warrant it (like it doesn't for the 'Celts').
> So, providing that is a principled distinction Wikipedia are making, they meant people from Arabia.



What confuses me is that the ordabok.is dictionary only lists (as far as I can tell) the lower-case forms _arabi _and_ norðmaður_, which led me to think that there are no capitalized versions of these words. Also, for most nations, I only see capitalized forms listed (Svíi, Dani, Ameríkumaður, Japani, etc.), even though one could theoretically speak of Swedes, Danes, Japanese etc. as ethnic groups rather than nationalities (though the same probably can't be done with the term _American_).

Does this just reflect a gap in the ordabok.is database?


----------



## Alxmrphi

Yeah I really wouldn't analyse negative evidence and deduce conclusions from it.
Ordabok.is is not perfect (though still amazing) but oftentimes there are things not present in there that I can find (quite easily) in other dictionaries.
I don't see how you could talk about Swedes, Danes and Japanese as ethnic groups, however. I don't think you can apply a sort of forced interpretation and see it as being possible as I'm pretty sure nobody habitually makes the interpretation that Swedes are a race rather than a nationality. I think that's reflected in the Icelandic terminology. For Celts, Arabs, Mongols etc, that's a pretty traditional understanding of race over nationality.

You can see the distinction here for arabi/Arabi.


----------



## Gavril

Alxmrphi said:


> Yeah I really wouldn't analyse negative evidence and deduce conclusions from it.Ordabok.is is not perfect (though still amazing) but oftentimes there are things not present in there that I can find (quite easily) in other dictionaries.
> I don't see how you could talk about Swedes, Danes and Japanese as ethnic groups, however. I don't think you can apply a sort of forced interpretation and see it as being possible as I'm pretty sure nobody habitually makes the interpretation that Swedes are a race rather than a nationality.



I think what threw me off more than anything is the term _Norðmaður / norðmaður_: orabok.is lists only the lower-case form, even though it's probably much more common to view Norwegian as a nationality than as an ethnicity. Again, this may just be a mistake in the ordabok.is database.

By the way, I don't think my interpretation is forced -- Swedish can be viewed as either an ethnicity (I don't think the term "race" is appropriate here) or a nationality, even though "nationality" is the more common way of interpreting this term. For example, the term _Finland-Swede_ (Finnlandssænskur / Finnlandssvíi) refers to people who have Swedish background but whose nationality is Finnish.

Granted, this kind of double meaning (ethnicity/nationality) may not be common enough to merit two separate dictionary entries (in which case ordabok.is should probably replace the word _norðmaður_ with _Norðmaður_).


----------



## Alxmrphi

Okay but I am not sure why you're saying 'race' is inappropriate here.

The book basically says "_With races of people you don't use a capital letter_", then you mentioned about the fact that Swedish and Danish people could be thought to fit into this category, to which I replied "_Not really, because they're not races of people_". I only reported what the book says. If you don't think it's appropriate for them to be called a separate race (I agree with this) then you shouldn't expect them to fit into the category without capital letters. As you said, you only usually see capitalised forms, and that's because they're accepted to be a nationality. I know you mentioned ethnicity a few times, but neither the book nor I mentioned that term so that's not really linked to any side of the argument as far as I can tell.

As Wiki says, 'nationality' and 'ethnicity' can be used synonymously:


> The modern meaning emerged in the mid 19th century and expresses the notion of "a people" or "a nation". The term ethnicity is of 20th century coinage, attested from the 1950s. The term nationality depending on context may either be used synonymously with ethnicity, or synonymously with citizenship (in a sovereign state).



So whether Swedes or Danes are their own nationality/ethnicity, still requires a capital letter when denoting the people.
I am not sure about the Norwegian thing, you always see the term with a capital letter in Icelandic newspapers and websites, so I think it's the dictionary's omission.


> Granted, this kind of double meaning (ethnicity/nationality) may not be common enough to merit two separate dictionary entries (in which case ordabok.is should probably replace the word _norðmaður with Norðmaður)._


​You can send them in a comment


----------



## kepulauan

As for the dictionary entries, it's just a mistake.

As for these rules in general, I think there is no consensus unless there is *definately a country* (or a city or something derived from a country/city or any other well known modern proper name) involved at the beginning of the word. 

So _Japani_, _Grænlendingur_, _Norðmaður_, _Svíi_ etc. should *never* be written in lower case. This is the only rule that needs to be followed (and is publicly known); everything else falls into the _whatever_-category. An article on Wikipedia doesn't follow any rules on _Arabi_ or _Mongóli_ because I really really doubt that anyone gave it a slightest thougt.

//answer ends

//personal opinions begin

I often get the feeling that regulators are oblivious to how the world works beyond a thousand kilometer radius. When it comes to ethinc groups they are on very thin ice. 



> _arabar - Arabar_ (þjóð, kennd við Arabíu


What does this mean? That it is Ok if there is a geographical unit bearing the name, that there is a geographical area of any sort? In the first case, there is no geographical unit called simply _Arabía_ to my knowledge. In the second case, almost everything should be capitalized: _Germanir-Germanía_ (the Roman neighbour), _Indíánar_ (_Indíur_). Ironically, _Gyðingar_ isn't the best example since the area is always called _Júdea_.

I was going to write a little more but, eh, i'm just complaining to myself.


----------



## Merkurius

Komiði sæl og blessuð!
Ég verð að vera sammála Alxmrphi varðandi að arabi með litlum staf er átt við trú en ekki þjóðerni og Arabi er átt við þjóðerni. 
Þegar við segjum:





> Maðurinn er Arabi


 erum vð að gefa í skyn að að hann sé frá Arabíu, hins vegar ef við hefðum sett þarna arabi þá værum við að tala fremur um trúnna hans heldur en þjóðerni.
Það sem þú ert að tala um, Gavril, með Finland-Swede þá hef ég ekki oft heyrt notað orðið ,,Finnlandssænskur/Finnlandssvíi'' en samt hef ég nokkrum sinnum heyrt það, en sumir gætu þó hafa heyrt það mun oftar. Hér myndi ég eflaust segja að einhver væri Finnlendingur með sænskan bakgrunn (af sænsku bergi brotinn). Hins vegar brýtur það í bág (ekki í samræmi) við hina miklu sk-reglu sem Íslendingar eru svo kunnugir að nota Finnlandssænskur með stórum staf og myndi ég telja það vera lo. sem ætti ALLTAF að vera skrifað með litlum staf þ.e. finnlandssæn*sk*t mál. En Finnlandssvíi er no. sem er án vafa skrifað með stórum staf! 
Hvað 





> Then it goes on to give some exceptions. I'm posting them because I think you'll find them interesting to know:
> _Finnlandssænska _and _Svíþjóðarfinnska_.
> 
> ("Undantekningar geta þó verið samsett heiti þar sem fyrri liður er sjálfstætt sérnafn.")


 varðar þá er þetta rétt, hér sérðu að hvoru tveggja (bæði) er no. og undantekningin er alveg rétt. 
Það er ekki hægt að ganga út frá því að orðabókin sem um er rædd sé alltaf rétt, sjálfur hef ég oft rekist á villur þar. En ég mæli með Snöru (-> www.snara.is) sem er virkilega góð netorðabók.
Norðmaður skal hiklaust skrifa með stórum staf, því Norðmaður er heiti yfir mann frá Noregi, þó nota Íslendingar oft orðið ,,Norsari'' en það er engan veginn rétt!!
(Með fyrirfram vara að villum, þarf að lesa yfir og eflaust gera nokkrar leiðréttingar þar sem þetta er virkilega stór spurning um stóran og litlan staf.)
Kveðja frá hinu ískalda Snjólandi.
M.

*Athugasemd 1: *Arabía er gjarnan notað yfir Sádí-Arbía sem eru á Arabíuskaganum. Trúin þar getur náð um Sádi-Arabíu, Kúveit, Jemen, Katar og Bahrein og víðar.


----------



## Merkurius

Ég vil einnig koma inn á þessa umræðu hjá ykkur hvað varðar þjóðerni:
Ég er sammála Pollodia að ,,gyðingur'' sé ekki beint gott dæmi hvað þetta mál snertir, því jú, þeir eru frá Júdeu (eins og við þekkjum) og skv. íslenskri stafsetningarorðabók skal orðið ritað með litlum staf, því það er oftast talað um trúarhópinn sem þeir tilheyra til, alveg eins og kaþólikki og hindúar.
Þegar við tölum um lönd þá eigum við um landasvæðin, eins og Dani kemur frá Danmörku, Svíi kemur frá Svíþjóð, Norðmaður frá Noregi, Breti frá Bretlandi (Englendingur, Skoti, Íri og fólk frá Walse (til velskur en veit ekki með no.).) o.s.frv. 
Svo við höfum fólk sem er kennt við:
A) Þjóðir (kennd við löndin sín):
Frakki, Þjóðverji, Finni, Pólverji, Spánverji, Portúgali etc.
B) Trúarbrögð:
gyðingur, kaþólikki, hindúi, múslimi etc.


----------



## kepulauan

Finnlandssænska er samsett orð þar sem hið fyrra er landsheiti. Ég myndi halda að það sé er munur á [sérnafn] + [nafnorðsmynd lýsingarorðs] og [ekki sérnafn/ekkert] + [nafnorðsmynd lýsingarorðs]. Austursænska er hins vegar skrifað með litum staf. Semsagt:

Finnlandssænska, Kaupmannahafnardanska

en

austursænska, vesturíslenska, skánska, jóska

-----



> ...arabi með litlum staf er átt við trú en ekki þjóðerni og Arabi er átt við þjóðerni.





> Arabía er gjarnan notað yfir Sádí-Arbía sem eru á Arabíuskaganum. Trúin  þar getur náð um Sádí-Arabíu, Kúveit, Jemen, Katar og Bahrein og víðar.



Þetta á við um Hindúi/hindúi og Gyðingur/gyðingur já, en ekki Arabi/múslimi.

Það er aldrei talað um íbúa Sádi-Arabíu sem „Araba“ (þ.e. sem þjóð). Þeir eru alltaf kallaðir „Sádí-Arabar“ eða „Sádar“.


----------



## Merkurius

Sæl. 
Arabía er miðuð við Sádí-Arabíu, en auðvitað eru lönd og hluti landanna þar í kring einnig talin með. Ég sagði aldrei að Arabar væru einungis í Sádí-Arabíu, en rangt yrði einnig að segja að Arabar væru allur Arabíuskaginn, svo við lendum í vanda þar. Ég var einungis að reyna að svara spurningunni sem þú lagðir sjálf fram:


> What does this mean? That it is Ok if there is a geographical unit  bearing the name, that there is a geographical area of any sort? In the  first case, there is no geographical unit called simply _Arabía_ to my knowledge. In the second case, almost everything should be capitalized: _Germanir-Germanía_ (the Roman neighbour), _Indíánar_ (_Indíur_). Ironically, _Gyðingar_ isn't the best example since the area is always called _Júdea_.


-M-.


----------



## Gavril

Alxmrphi said:


> Okay but I am not sure why you're saying 'race' is inappropriate here.



To  me, the term "race" always implies shared ancestry, whereas "ethnicity"  (as I'm using the term -- see below) can imply shared cultural or  linguistic affinity, without necessarily implying a shared ancestry.



> The book basically says "_With races of people you don't use a capital letter_",  then you mentioned about the fact that Swedish and Danish people could  be thought to fit into this category, to which I replied "_Not really, because they're not races of people_".  I only reported what the book says. If you don't think it's appropriate  for them to be called a separate race (I agree with this) then you  shouldn't expect them to fit into the category without capital letters.  As you said, you only usually see capitalised forms, and that's because  they're accepted to be a nationality. I know you mentioned ethnicity a  few times, but neither the book nor I mentioned that term so that's not  really linked to any side of the argument as far as I can tell.



The portion of _Handbók íslensku _that you quoted says,



> Ritaður er lítill upphafsstafur í heitum þjóðflokka og kynstofna.



Ordabok.is defines _þjóðflokkur_  as "a people", which as far as I can tell (the Icelanders can correct  me) doesn't necessarily refer to a race, unlike the second term _kynstofn_.



> As Wiki says, 'nationality' and 'ethnicity' can be used synonymously:



They can be, but in practice, I think there's a certain amount of variation to how the word _ethnicity_  is used. I'd rather not get into a discussion about the correct use of  ethnicity / race / etc., but here is more or less the definition I had  in mind (from dictionary.com):



> *ethnic * _or _ *ethnical *
> — *adj *
> 1.
> relating to or characteristic of a human group having racial, religious, linguistic, and certain other traits in common



The only difference is that I would say "or" where this definition says "and".


----------



## Alxmrphi

Oh okay I guess I see what you mean.
But in the grand scheme of things it's not really important, the conventions that the Icelanders follow, whether they use capitals or not for something externally perceived to be a credible candidate to join that group won't really change current practice. People don't judge what's classed as a race or an ethnicity based on whether the Icelandic nation uses a capital letter to describe them or not so I think we've probably overanalysed the importance of this  Linguistic rules, and spelling rules, often have loads of exceptions to them. Defining groups of people is never a simple task!


----------



## Gavril

Merkurius said:


> Komiði sæl og blessuð!
> Ég verð að vera sammála Alxmrphi varðandi að arabi með litlum staf er átt við trú en ekki þjóðerni og Arabi er átt við þjóðerni.
> Þegar við segjum: erum vð að gefa í skyn að að hann sé frá Arabíu, hins vegar ef við hefðum sett þarna arabi þá værum við að tala fremur um trúnna hans heldur en þjóðerni.
> Það sem þú ert að tala um, Gavril, með Finland-Swede þá hef ég ekki oft heyrt notað orðið ,,Finnlandssænskur/Finnlandssvíi'' en samt hef ég nokkrum sinnum heyrt það, en sumir gætu þó hafa heyrt það mun oftar. Hér myndi ég eflaust segja að einhver væri Finnlendingur með sænskan bakgrunn (af sænsku bergi brotinn).



Það kemur mér ekki á óvart -- samkvæmt Google Finnlandssænskur/Finnlandssvíi eru ekki víða notuð orð, svo mig grunaði að þar væri önnur, víðar notuð þýðing fyrir þessa merkingu.

Reyndar einnig í ensku er rætt um það, hvað maður ætti að kalla þetta fólk: "Finnlandssvíi", "sænskumælandi Finni", "Finnlendingur með sænskan bakgrunn" eða eitthvað annað.


----------

